# Soy Beans Ok to feed?



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

My farmer friend called me and told me he was harvesting his soybeans today and I could have all the spillage I wanted. Usually we are talking like 300-400 lbs that doesn't make it into the trucks or augers. My question is since this is only the bean and not the hull is it ok to feed my pigeons these? They don't look like they are completely dry as he has a dryer going in his grain bin. Would this matter? The feral pigeons by his barn are having a "field day". Please help me if you can as I am fairly new to the fun of raising pigeons. But I do know wet food can make them ill.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Soy bean would be ok mixed with other grain. Or as say a treat. In small amount. mixing I would use say 1/4 to other grains. It will help in the protien base for the birds. To much will not be so good.


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

I've read that soybean in SMALL amounts is ok --- but they need to be roasted first, not raw?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

They mix soy bean in several pigeon feed mixes. But I believe it has just been dried just like othe grains. Moisture contents of grain can not be to high for storage. aNd grain elevators monitor and turn grain to aid in the drying. so it does not ruin.


----------

